# Faxing problem



## committesr (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello everybody.

I am having a problem with faxing information. I use XP and FaxTalk Communiator version 4.5

I cannot always establish communications with the receipient. Some numbers work and some do not.

Any advice.

DaJo


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you confirmed that there is a working fax machine on the numbers that do not work for you? Does the fax software have an option for monitoring the call progress so that you can actually hear what is going on over the phone line. If so, you should first hear the ringing , followed by a continuous tone from the answering fax machine.


----------



## committesr (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you cwwozniak:

Yes there are working fax numbers on the recepient end. I do hear the dialing and the fax screen says "Dialing". Then the normal beeps are heard. I all goes well the beeps stop and the fax screen says "Established Communication" and then continues to send. If all does not go well the beeping continues for nearly a minute and then stops and I get a failed try response. I am thinking of taking my material to a fax sending business and see what happens with the numbers I am having trouble with. Thanks again.

Dajo


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

committesr said:


> If all does not go well the beeping continues for nearly a minute and then stops and I get a failed try response. I am thinking of taking my material to a fax sending business and see what happens with the numbers I am having trouble with.


Using a fax service might not be a bad idea. If they get the same failure results you might try contacting the recipients by some other means. Ask if their fax machines have any types of restrictions for incoming fax calls. Could they be filtering the ID information from the sending machine to block faxes from unknown or unapproved sources?


----------



## committesr (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank You Chuck. I will do that. Filtering the ID could be the reason.

Dave C


----------



## PEBKACRTM (Apr 18, 2008)

(I know this is an old post so I'm not sure if you're still having this problem or not......)

Is the phone line that's hooked up to the computer a VOIP line, like Vonage for example? If so, VOIP lines are NOTORIOUS for this problem. Best to hook it directly to a landline. Only thing that helps is to fax at 9600 speed and turn off error correction mode but that still doesn't guarantee a connection every time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I've used my FAX on three different VoIP services, Vonage, Packet8, and now ViaTalk. It works fine on all of them. I used to have a copper line, however I was put off by the high price of maintaining it for limited use.


----------



## PEBKACRTM (Apr 18, 2008)

Really!? How did you get it to work reliably? Please share your wisdom oh wise one (bowing down in front of greatness). I used to have Vonage and now I have Broadvoice and faxing works only about 65% of the time. It's fine with some numbers, always transmits sucessfully, but with some others it just wont connect. I lowered the baud to 9600, turned off ECM, got rid of anything I thought might cause interference, and don't ever do ANYTHING else that would take up bandwidth when faxing and still have the same results. Everyone I asked said it's a very common VOIP problem. How did you get yours to work consistently?

Should probably mention I'm using a standalone fax machine, not software, to send/receive and it's connected directly to a Cisco 186 ATA. Cisco's website says while it supports fax passthrough, it cannot guarantee sucessful transmission. Broadvoice told me the same thing, as did HP (the manufacturer of my fax machine). Different ATA maybe??


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Hello PEBKACRTM,

My experience is same as yours using Vonage (going on 3 yrs. now). I do quite a bit of faxing and sending is a hit and miss in SOME areas, mostly small towns and suburban areas of large cities, regardless of area code. It really is a mystery.........same number works many times, then no, for many times. Absolutely no rhyme or reason. Receiving works great and have never had a complaint or was told anyone had trouble sending me a fax. However, it's worth the PITA in $$ savings and being able to tell AT&T to go pound sand with their ridiculous pricing.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So far, it works fine for me, and I did nothing to limit the speed. I can't say that I never have a FAX error sending, but simply resending always solves those. Since the FAX does that automatically, I just stick the FAX into it, hit the Send key, and walk away. So far, they've always gotten to their destinations. Most of the time, I see it go out the first time with no issues.

One of the issues with VoIP in general, and FAX with VoIP by extension is the ISP you use. I had a lot more issues with the voice quality and the FAX with Comcast, my Verizon FiOS has been much better with both the voice quality and the FAX reliability.

My advice? Get a better ISP.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> .............................................My advice? Get a better ISP.


Aah, if only that were an option. I have TW RoadRunner 7Mbs and the only other choice is AT&T DSL, the latter I wish to have as little to do with as possible...................particularly since I blame them for my fax problems (they make a great scapegoat).


----------



## PEBKACRTM (Apr 18, 2008)

RE: "it's worth the PITA in $$ savings and being able to tell AT&T to go pound sand with their ridiculous pricing"

AMEN!!

I wish I has another ISP option. I've got Charter Cable 5 meg service. DSL is the only other option (ICK!). Satellite doesn't offer internet in my area. Don't know of any other option. Guess I'll just have to suffer through it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, I just fired off a 20 page FAX, it arrived without any issue across the country. This was using my ViaTalk account. I was curious so I printed out the FAX log. Of the last 30 transmissions, one had an unknown error and was retransmitted, the others went out first time.


----------



## PEBKACRTM (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool. Next time we need to send a fax I say we all head over to JohnWill's place! I'll bring the beer


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You bring the beer and we're all set. My phone service doesn't cost for long distance calls, so I think I like this deal!


----------

